# Food



## Marley96 (Oct 25, 2012)

I was just wondering what do people think is the best food for my 6 month old golden retriever? Right now he is on oscars but whenever it's breakfast, dinner time etc he doesn't seem to be as excited as you would think he would be. He eats all of it of course but is their any other food that tastes good and is good for him. At the moment he is on oscars dog food. Here is a picture of him









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Oscar is a handsome boy! I have diesel on Nutro and he has had not the large breed puppy lamb flavor and chicken flavor. He seems to enjoy both favors and the food was recommended by his vet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

He's a handsome boy. Vinnie eats Simply Nourish Chicken and Brown Rice from Pet Smart. He chows it down. But he is very food motivated, he would probably eat anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I feed mine Acana. Mine will also eat anything...


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha is picky (but loved all lower cost brands like Iams and Royal Canin). We had to try several foods before she would accept a higher quality, grain free brand. We finally settled on Blue Buffalo and currently feed BB Wilderness Salmon. They love it and we haven't had any issues. It has cleared up a lot of digestive and allergy issues with Samantha, but I do know that many people report that BB is too rich for their dogs. It has worked wonders for us though. Mulligan took to it well when we adopted him and he was previously eating Science Diet.

Try a few foods, but switch slowly and give them time before switching again. Ultimately you have to find what will work best for both your dogs and you. Good luck, finding the right food can be tricky!


----------



## Marley96 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thankyou for all the advice I will see which food he likes and stick to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

You might try NOW FRESH Large Breed Puppy by Petcurean. Since it incorporates only fresh meats, I find that alot of dogs find it more appealing. It's also grain free.


----------



## Marley96 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you for the advice, do any of u think he is overweight? Xx


----------



## Lucannelle-gao (Nov 20, 2012)

I give Gosbi for my dogs. It's chicken with just rice like cereals.

In US, Taste of the wild is very good I guess... In France we speak a lot about this and about the food without cereals.


----------



## Reece's Dad (May 26, 2012)

Reece is a ten month old GR. I feed her a mix of Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon and Freedom Chicken with Natural Balance Ultra Kibbles 1 cup twice a day with a handfull of frozen cut green beans, a few slices of cooked sweet potato with skins and several spoonfulls of whatever BB canned that strikes my fancy; throw in some warm water, stir and serve. Reece loves the mix, she is trim, healthy, beautiful coat with lots of energy. She gets several long walks a day on a runner leash and runs and plays with her her companion Maggie a half Husky/Shepard mix every day. I am a avid cook and also give her portions what I consider "good for her" table food (same what we eat). BB health bars and peeled apples for snacks. I have been using that food mix since she was 5 months old, she has never had any gastro or skin issues and her stools are firm. She also gets a real Bully Stick every other day (from Best Bully Sticks) every other day and has never had any chewing issues. Works for us and most importent - works for her.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds wonderful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

